

Giant Solar Flare, Everyone Panic - Duckpaddle2
http://www.nasa.gov/multimedia/videogallery/index.html?media_id=135006681

======
tincholio
The only reason to panic is that the damn clouds we have overhead now will
prevent us from seeing an awesome aurora display...

